# Stingray score this mourning



## Junkman Bob (Jul 4, 2019)

Just scooped these up this mourning... nice start to the 4 th 
I may clean up a little but they are pretty clean bikes 
Bob


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 4, 2019)

Wow Nice start to the 4th. I bet the fireworks were going off in your head when you saw them...lol


----------



## jedijoe59 (Jul 4, 2019)

Nice score!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 4, 2019)

Oh yea 
Going on another pick now 
Maybe more fireworks 
Junkman


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Independence Day to you! Nice score!


----------



## jrcarz (Jul 4, 2019)

Nice Find!  The paint, Chain guards and shifters all look great!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 4, 2019)

Junkman Bob said:


> Just scooped these up this mourning... nice start to the 4 th
> I may clean up a little but they are pretty clean bikes
> Bob
> 
> ...



Wow!! What a SCORE!!! What kind of money if you don't mind me asking? I do have a couple of N.O.S. seats if you need any. Great bikes!! Ride On. Razin.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 4, 2019)

Nice variety of Stingrays in nice shape. Congrats!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks guys 
Going to give it a go on the Blue one for a wheelie at least 6 sidewalk squares long.
Junkman


----------



## Rollo (Jul 4, 2019)

... Nice bikes! ... I scored a blue '77 just like yours on my local CL .... they clean up nice ...


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 4, 2019)

Im gonna get started cleaning them tomorrow... after cleaning the dishes first LOL ...,


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 4, 2019)

Rollo said:


> ... Nice bikes! ... I scored a blue '77 just like yours on my local CL .... they clean up nice ...
> 
> View attachment 1025655



You need a good pair of rams horn bars. I have a pair on my 68 rat krate with springer front and it does pretty well on the wheelies. Good luck. Razin.


----------

